# ***Can hot water heater be shake?***



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Hot water heater - shake and see if tank is empty AND FREE OF WATER.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Havent you tried the drain value at the bottom of the tank ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

i use my handheld xray machine normally. i don't like them to be shake.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

RickT1962 said:


> Havent you tried the drain value at the bottom of the tank ?


INSTRUCTED NOT TO UTILIZE THE DRAIN VALVE:whistling


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

What happens to the plumbing. When you shake the water heater? I would be concerned.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

i guess he will have to undo the unions for the water and gas and tip it upside down if he cant use the drain valve as a drain :blink:


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

I know.... How could we shake the hot water heater when all the parts attached to unit - THERE ARE NO CURE FOR RETARD:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Remove the anode rod and look with flash light or open the safety blow off


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

MichiganREO said:


> INSTRUCTED NOT TO UTILIZE THE DRAIN VALVE:whistling


Thats like please check the oil in my car but dont use the dipp stick ! LOL Pull the valve covers off instead ! They have to give you more reason then NO dont use the method staring you in the face. Your supposed to open them once a year to drain out the dirt at the bottom.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Put a bullet in the side near the bottom.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

They can be shaken.... not stirred.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

lol.......... thanks for the laugh today. I really needed one!

Why not just rap your knuckles on the side of the water heater? 

Linda


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

a1propertyclean said:


> lol.......... thanks for the laugh today. I really needed one!
> 
> Why not just rap your knuckles on the side of the water heater?
> 
> Linda


Too many layers for an accurate echo test. . .


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

Good grief... Is the Service Company serious? OR are you yanking our chains?

If this is real than I would bid to "use my H2O 6" philips head measuring device to test for measurable water".


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Gently shake the durn thing... you can tell if there's water in it.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Gently shake the durn thing... you can tell if there's water in it.






Exactly. There is enough give in the lines even hard plumbed copper lines like the pic to tell if its full. If there is a foot in the bottom you might be able to tell that.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Exactly. There is enough give in the lines even hard plumbed copper lines like the pic to tell if its full. If there is a foot in the bottom you might be able to tell that.


Yeah we usually nudge them and can tell if its full. 40 gallons = ~320 lbs. You can tell if the hwh weighs 400 lbs or 80 lbs by pushing it a little.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

How many water heaters have y'all EVER seen burst? I remember maybe 3 or 4 failed WH's out of literally over 100 properties with busted plumbing. The correct assessment of a proper winterization would be to hook up a compressor and see if there is water in the lines. and then do a pressure test. I would say about 75% of homes i get on the REO side have measurable water in the lines when i hook up my compressor. HUD SHOULD have a separate schedule for a pressure test at a set fee.......


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

In 3+ years I've only found one split water heater.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

****All your shake Are belong to us****


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

About half of the water heaters we see that have split are due to lack of a timely winterization after the utilties have been shut off; the other half have been due to poor work by unqualified contractors.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

MichiganREO said:


> INSTRUCTED NOT TO UTILIZE THE DRAIN VALVE:whistling


My E&O and GL just went up reading this thread :laughing:

Who are these MORONS of the YEAR ?? FAS ??


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

Just having a discussion about shaking a water heater to determine if there is water in it tells me the quality of work these companies require.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> Just having a discussion about shaking a water heater to determine if there is water in it tells me the quality of work these companies require.


Wha you fail to realize is that when you pay Chinese prices, you get chinese quality.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

...because there is a line of chinamen waiting to do them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Getting back on Topic ! LOL I would just open the check valve to answer it. And dont care what they say !


----------

